# 34 Weeks Pregnant poss early labour signs? Help :(



## xhannahxbanan

I've spoken to my midwife and she has said it could be the start of things but she could also be here in the next few weeks wonder if anyone else had these signs before labour or having the same things. 

No.1- I've had diarrhea this morning ( I'm on iron tablets and have been consipated through the whole of my pregnancy ) 

No.2- My back is killing me even more 

No.3- I've been having a mucus style discharge like snot ( tmi sorry ) 
but small amounts 

No.4- I've been getting cramps in the night time like period pains but not regular.

Also been getting braxtons hicks I also have a urge to clean which is odd for me I HATE CLEANING lol 

Im just worried cus its early etc


----------



## NuKe

I've been getting all these for about a week now!! Especially the period-like cramps. Feel very nervous, but I'm sure getting actual contractions will be a whole different experience lol!


----------



## thechaosismex

stop worrryyyinnnggg :) xx


----------



## xhannahxbanan

Thanks hun nice to know im not the only one lol 
Im sure I'll know when im in labour just starting to get neverous. What did your midwife say?


----------



## _Vicky_

mememmeme I have been getting all of these too - for hmm about three weeks now xxx


----------



## bexie1985

ive had all of these am im only nearly 33 weeks!! try not too worry, im sure ur baby will stay put for awhile, probably just ur body getting ready :) x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

yep ive been getting all these too :)


----------



## xhannahxbanan

Yer im trying not to worry to much just dont want her coming early lol I want to make it full term! I'm sure I will I wouldnt worry as much if i was 2weeks further along :D


----------



## 1st tym mummy

itsw nothing to wori about you should onli strt paniking if there is blood in the mucus as then you are going into labour and have roughly about 48 hours util your waters may break im no ttringto scare any of you its just the same happened to me and i had my litle girl at 34 wks and 5 days so 5 and half weeks early and i can tell you know it aint easy having an early baby especially if you aint got everything for when they arrive like i didnt


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I dont know what it is but i wanted to say that I just read today in my pregnancy book for week 35 (my husband and i read each week every monday night since each tuesday is a new week for us) that _*99%*_ of babies born at this stage will survive and be healthy. So dont worry if bubs wants to make an early arrival hun, I am sure things will be just fine.

:hugs:


----------



## evilnurse101

Personally I wouldn't be to concerned about it unless my period type cramping steadily increased in intensity to the point where I'm like *ding ding ding* (regular interval) CONTRACTION! Or if it's obvious that my membranes have ruptured. This would be the point where I'd be on the phone with the L&D ward to let them know whats shakin! It might help to google a reputable source for info regarding pre-term labor and true vs false labor. Would probably help to put you more at ease. 

As for your nesting instinct kickin in....What are your feelings on trucking on out to Manitoba? My house needs an overhaul!! haha


----------

